
It's clear who's to blame for Australia's fires, and it's not arsonists - bookofjoe
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/akwgp8/why-big-oil-should-pay-for-australian-fires
======
Jamwinner
Can anyone point to data that strongly implies there is a clear, direct, and
proprotionate climate cause here? It seems more like decades of mismanagement
met a dry year, which can happen no matter tue amount of 'oil company
pollution' and independent of a 2deg temp rise.

This just seems like lazy journalism playing to their base. Maybe I am jaded.

Let it be known that I am not a skeptic, but frusturated with the general
level of discoure in the media which I feel just emboldens skeptics and
deniers.

~~~
zadkey
You're not crazy, this article is lazily written. It reads like political
propaganda.

